# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  QUIERO ALQUILAR 10 HAS EN PAIJAN CON RIEGO TECNIFICADO PARA UN AÑO

## fgperu

QUIERO ALQUILAR 10 HAS PARA COMENZAR EN PAIJAN CON RIEGO TECNIFICADO, POR UN AÑO, SI EL CULTIVO A SEMBRAR ME ES RENTABLE POR EL RENDIMIENTO DEL TERRENO, VUELVO ALQUILAR 10 HAS MAS AL CABO DE 5 MESES DESDE INICIADO LA SIEMBRA DE LAS PRIMERAS 10 HAS.EN PREFERENCIA EN TERRENO Q NO HAYA SIDO SEMBRADO RECIENTEMENTE,(POR UN TEMA QUE NO TENGA RESIDUOS DE AGROQUIMICOS), ES PARA UN CULTIVO DE MANEJO MUY PARECIDO A LA QUINUA 
MI EMAIL fgperu @ hotmail.comTemas similares: VENTA E INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO Y FERRTIRIEGO (RIEGO TECNIFICADO) Beneficios de un Riego Tecnificado. Artículo: Minag busca extender riego tecnificado para elevar ingresos rurales Instalación de riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------

